# Any other things I need to pay attantion?



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello everyone-

I'm searching for a puppy, even though just as a pet, I want him/her to be healthy and have good temper. 

Here is a short list of things that I think I need to check out before any decision, could you guys please help and add something more? (I'm looking for a SV registered)

1) Schutzhund Titles: SchH3 is the best
2) KKL: KKL1 is good
3) "A" stamp: needs to be A-normal, or "a1" (does that matter to have a "a2"?)
4) zw#: under 100 is good (or Sire plus Dam-->under 200 is ok?)

I still don't know how to tell if a puppy has good temperament? I do not care much about the working capability. 

Thanks for any help! I'll appreciate that!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I would ask about any medical things with the sir and dam.Examples would be if either have bloated in the past or have either had any GI problems like SIBO.Do either parents have any aggression problems.Good luck on a pup.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Some obvious signs are if the puppy is happy and comes over to check you out and not hiding in the corner. 

Meeting the parents helps, also. If the parents are happy and social, the puppy will have an excellent chance of also being the same. Some adults might be suspicious at first, but should came down and be social once the owner accepts you.


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

Writed these down. Thank you AllieG! 



> Originally Posted By: AllieGI would ask about any medical things with the sir and dam.Examples would be if either have bloated in the past or have either had any GI problems like SIBO.Do either parents have any aggression problems.Good luck on a pup.


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

Got it! Thank you very much!











> Originally Posted By: BlackPuppySome obvious signs are if the puppy is happy and comes over to check you out and not hiding in the corner.
> 
> Meeting the parents helps, also. If the parents are happy and social, the puppy will have an excellent chance of also being the same. Some adults might be suspicious at first, but should came down and be social once the owner accepts you.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Just to add a little more to my first reply.I would do some research on hereditary diseases.The other one I thought of is EPI,and epilepsy.Some of this can be genetic.


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks! Could you indicate me which kind of document should I ask from the breeder to see these records?



> Originally Posted By: AllieGJust to add a little more to my first reply.I would do some research on hereditary diseases.The other one I thought of is EPI,and epilepsy.Some of this can be genetic.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

That,I'm not sure on maybe a breeder can speak on that.If medical records can be looked at or a call to the vet.In this day and age I don't know what you can legally obtain.I guess you might have to go on the word of the breeder.If you can't get any info maybe once you have a pedigree you can look at, ask if anyone knows of any medical problems in the line.Sorry if I made more questions for you.


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

No sorry at all! Your suggestions are absolutely very helpful to me. I'll try to find a reputed breeder. Am collecting quesions for him/her.











> Originally Posted By: AllieGThat,I'm not sure on maybe a breeder can speak on that.If medical records can be looked at or a call to the vet.In this day and age I don't know what you can legally obtain.I guess you might have to go on the word of the breeder.If you can't get any info maybe once you have a pedigree you can look at, ask if anyone knows of any medical problems in the line.Sorry if I made more questions for you.


----------

